# fat male platy



## mannyman (Jan 24, 2005)

hello everyone
one of my male white mickey mouse platy has a realy big belly looks like it swallow a marble. what could it be?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Internal parasites, overeating, swimbladder disease. How is his behavior?


----------



## mannyman (Jan 24, 2005)

he's swiming normal,eating normal evething is normal just he got a huge belly.
if is Internal parasites what should i do to help.


----------

